# The Lone Marine



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

posted this every where elkse, may as well post it here. this guy is a certified badass!

http://www.youtube.com/user/adamme1958


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

God Bless him.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Semper Fidelis brother!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That is awesome, gave me chills! Thanks for sharing this. God bless our troopers, past, present and future!!


----------

